# Zoe Needs Cheering Up.



## ZoeRipper (Jan 30, 2010)

So I was best friends with this girl Danielle for 12 years.

Then last year we got into a fight, and we haven't spoken since.

I decided to try to make up with her.

I hand-copied the Hogwarts acceptance letter (We're both huge Potter dorks) and stained the paper to look like "parchment".

I hand-drew the Hogwarts seal.

This whole project took about 4 hours.

Along with the Hogwarts letter, I wrote her a letter telling her I'm sorry, I want to be friends again, please call me, etc.

It was supposed to arrive today..

I think it did..

Still no call.

Feeling depressed.

Help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2010)

You should have tided it to an owl ant tossed it at her door/window!

But it is now on her, her move..


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

Good for you for making the move to bury the hatchet. As Chase said, now it's up to her whether or not to accept your invitation of friendship or not. If it's been since last year that you haven't spoken, please have a little patience and give her a little time to think things over before you decide she's either not going to respond or respond badly.

Your rift has lasted a while, so try not to overthink it too much, worry, and needlessly cause yourself grief over it. However it turns out will hopefully become apparent soon, for your sake. In the meantime, know you've done the right thing no matter how she responds, and keep on keeping on.  Best of luck with it, and we'll be thinking of you...


----------



## revmdn (Jan 30, 2010)

Now it's time for the flaming bag of poo on the door step


----------



## sbugir (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBWBULzJ7I


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

Take heart, some people have hard hearts and never forgive, move on if u dont hear from her, someone else will be around the corner to help u heal.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, that's sweet... I'm sorry you got no reply to that, but maybe you just need to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 31, 2010)

She called!!!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 31, 2010)

You see, it all worked out. Now you can go cadillacin' thru tae hood, pop some haterz and drink some soda pop and stuff.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 31, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> You see, it all worked out. Now you can go cadillacin' thru tae hood, pop some haterz and drink some soda pop and stuff.


thats what this gangsta does.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 31, 2010)

Krus: I plan on wreaking havoc, raping and pillaging.

Emile: OH MY GOD that's genius


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 31, 2010)

I commend you on making such a gesture in the first place. It's always nice to see people patch up a friendship!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 31, 2010)

I still think you should have g-checked her first, see if she just front, or legit. If she ain't real - she a done dada, glock glock, bang! That's how we roll in Po-Po Poland! Ya no-wommsayin'?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 31, 2010)

I know what your saying alright!


----------

